# How To Get Gameloft Games / Other Apps To Work On Your Droid Charge



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

root explorer is my favorite app. I've read you can use ES file explorer if you can figure out how to get to the root directory.

edit the build.prop in /system/ after making a backup. change all instances ending in sch-i510 to sch-i500. this will make the apps think you are running a Samsung Galaxy S (because you are) and function without telling you the app is not designed for the hardware. also got voodoo control to work on gingerbread this way.


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

You get to root directory on es by clicking the sd card icon. This will toggle sd cars and home root directory.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

As an FYI, I posted this on Twitter on Friday evening as well.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

sweet. i got the info from a netflix thread for a htc


----------



## TopJimmy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

sleekgeek said:


> root explorer is my favorite app. I've read you can use ES file explorer if you can figure out how to get to the root directory.
> 
> edit the build.prop in /system/ after making a backup. change all instances ending in sch-i510 to sch-i500. this will make the apps think you are running a Samsung Galaxy S (because you are) and function without telling you the app is not designed for the hardware. also got voodoo control to work on gingerbread this way.


Sorry for the n00b question and I realize you wrote "All" the areas but does that include these instances:



> # Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
> ro.build.description=SCH-I510-user 2.2.1 FROYO EE4 release-keys
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.2.1/FROYO/EE4:user/release-keys
> # Samsung Specific Properties
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"TopJimmy2 said:


> Sorry for the n00b question and I realize you wrote "All" the areas but does that include these instances:
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. Everywhere you see SCH-510 change to SCH-500. 
Works perfectly for me.


----------

